# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  English in South East Asia?

## South East Asia

My boyfriend lived in Singapore when he was a preteen and told me that everyone there speaks English.  I was wondering if there were other English friendly South East Asian countries?

----------


## davidsmith36

English as used in South-East Asia falls into two broad types: second-language varieties in countries that were formerly colonies or protectorates of an English-speaking power

----------

